# Odd pets



## bubforever (Sep 8, 2007)

What kind of odd pets have u guys had before. For me 2 giant african snails.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Had a sugar glider for a while...

My recommendation: Don't buy one from a petshop, get one from a breeder.

Ended up selling him after a little while though. They're a ton of work and in my case, difficult to handle. He made the wierdest noise whenever you made him angry...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2007)

My hubby...:} he makes weird noises when he's hungry :lol:


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

I've bred finches. Kept mice, hamsters, gerbils, guinea pigs, lizards, salamanders, fish, snails, crayfish, turtles, rabbits, cats, dogs - you name it. Mantids are the most "exotic". Had a naked (hairless) rat once. That was cool.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2007)

flies.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

I think mantis would be my most weird pet.


----------



## rebirthflame (Sep 9, 2007)

ive got tarantulas scorpions millipedes cockroaches phasmids and mantis, i wouldnt consider any of them odd though....


----------



## lionsden112002 (Oct 2, 2007)

Two odd pets I have kept.

In Missouri there is a creature called a "Water Dog" it is an aquatic salamander that has a lot of gill tentacles coming out of it's head (it has been a long time and I can't recall). They are sold as fish bait and I bought it at a bait and tackle store. Kept it in a half full aquarium. It was very docile and pretty cool to look at.

Kept the weirdest black male cricket. Huge critter. My youngest son found it as we were leavin on vacation and we put it in the critter keeper. It had been wounded and was in poor shape but we feed it quacker oatmeal and watered it with a cotton swab soaked in water. Our vacation was to go to Mt. Rushmore with this cricket in tow. The bug never made a sound the whole trip up there. It gradually came back to good health and was pretty fun to watch and the kids liked having it. Well five days into the trip we are camped up in the hills around Mt. Rushmore at a very large KOA campground and it is very beautiful and no bugs of any sort around. There were no crickets or noisy summer bugs to be heard. Late one night my wife and I were listening to a CD with very peaceful piano music and this black cricket just came unglued. He started chirping and chirping like a flippin car alarm!!! It was so out of place in the mountains. It was hysterical. I actually had to get up and put the critter keeper in the trunk of the car under some blankets to keep the whole campground from waking up! It sounded like a car alarm echoing through the hills.

Other pets.

1 dog

1 Cockatiel

many betas

fish

annual captured mantid (although I have sent away for the hobby book from Elytra and Antena)

1 dove ( I used to breed these)


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2007)

Have kept many pets in my time. Me (and my parents), have been through Chinchillas, tropical fish, chipmunks, rabbits, guniea pigs, dogs, cats, reptiles, insects, and probabaly lots more X]

The oddest pet has to be our giant hermit crab...


----------



## lionsden112002 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ian said:


> Have kept many pets in my time. Me (and my parents), have been through Chinchillas, tropical fish, chipmunks, rabbits, guniea pigs, dogs, cats, reptiles, insects, and probabaly lots more X]The oddest pet has to be our giant hermit crab...


Dang! totally forgot hermit crabs. My office mate used to make fun of me because I bought my kids a hermit crab when they asked for a dog! (that was in the "no" dogs allowed days of my marriage.)

Now that's funny.

Have you ever tried to teach a hermit crab to fetch?

and then one day my wife says. "hey, while you guys where gone the crab jumped outof his shell and crawled into a new one! We did not believe her until we saw the crab in his new shell!.

Fun stuff


----------



## thebugwife (Oct 4, 2007)

Roaches, I think thats the one everyone else thinks I'm crazy for liking! I brought home 3 new species from the show last weekend, that puts me up to 6 species of roaches...

One of my customers has a dingo, prairie dogs and a hedge hog.


----------



## Engraver30 (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife works with Bats and we occationaly end up with one in the house for a few weeks or so. At one time we were hand raising about 25 baby big brown bats that were abbandoned when someone tore down the barn their mothers were living in. They eat every 2 hours and it took about 1 1/2 hours to feed them, so for about 4 weeks, we did not sleep.

Right now we have about 10 rats, 2 cats, one corn snake, one rose haired trantula, 2 Australian walking stick, a bunch of orange spotted guayan roaches about a dozen mantids and a bunch of fish. It is like we have our own nature center in my house.


----------



## randyardvark (Oct 24, 2007)

other than whipscorpions, mantids and silk moths, my weirdest pets have to be the racing pigeons or the harris hawk, and i have the more normal ferrets cats , dog ect


----------



## keelan (Oct 24, 2007)

ATM i have quails, 300+ phasmid ova, male S.lineola, great dane dog, 2 cats, shrimp, i breed crickets,1 rabbit, 1 geunia pig (did i spell it right), russian dwarf hamester (male) and hopefully 2 slings of chile rose and curly hair.  just a little zoo until i stock up haha


----------



## keelan (Oct 24, 2007)

lol i forgot to put down my tortois aswell


----------



## bubforever (Oct 24, 2007)

My newest odd pet... the rope fish


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 24, 2007)

THat fish is crazy looking! :lol:


----------



## bubforever (Oct 24, 2007)

The best part is it's good friends with my bass (by the way the bass ate all my crayfish :angry: and is now like 3.5-4 inches long).

The even odder and more expensive pet i want to get is a bichir


----------



## keelan (Oct 24, 2007)

wowwwwwwwwwwww those fish are amazing


----------



## bubforever (Oct 24, 2007)

and freaken hard to find... we'll see how things go.


----------



## trojon (Nov 8, 2007)

Polypetarus? Those fish are common to find in UK, was once rare to people started stocking up hard. It's a bit like the celestial pearl danio aka microrasboras galaxy...

Oh and also, someone mentioned a cricket being like a car alarm?

Was it really a large cricket?! In which case, it would have been a Weta, but I don't think they are in that area, so it was possibly a cicada?


----------

